# KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro



## Allroundar (2. März 2016)

Hallo

Kenn jemand von euch die ruten sind diese geeignet im stillwasser und im fluss  zum jiggen und zum faulenzen bez. Sind die ruten schnell und schön straff 
Köder sind gummifische bis 15 cm


----------



## lurchi19 (2. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ich hab die Konger Stallion Hybrid Power. Ich würde das mit "ja"  beantworten. 
Ist mMn sehr schnell und straff. War erst gestern noch damit faulenzen. 
Allerdings habe ich nicht unbedingt sehr viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Habe erst vor kurzem wieder angefangen zu angeln. 
Ich kann sie aus meiner Sicht aber empfehlen. 
Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer anders. Die Hybrid Light müsste ja die selben Eigenschaften haben, nur weniger Wurfgewicht. Und ich glaube, dass die etwas beliebter ist.


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Hey Allroundar, schmeiß mal die SuFu an. Ich meine, hier müsste schon einiges (z.B.von RayZero & Andal?) über die Konger geschrieben worden sein.


----------



## lurchi19 (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Also von Andal müsste das aber die black heron sein. Aber stimmt, RayZero hat auch einen Test zur Hybrid Light geschrieben. Da


----------



## Allroundar (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Hallo

Das die ruten für den Preis gut sind habe ich schon gelesen deshalb formuliere ich es mal anderes 
Ist die rute für bis zu 15 cm Gummifische geeignet


----------



## RayZero (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das die ruten für den Preis gut sind habe ich schon gelesen deshalb formuliere ich es mal anderes
> Ist die rute für bis zu 15 cm Gummifische geeignet



Nein - man angelt auch nicht mit 15er Gummis gezielt auf Barsch. 10g Kopf und 4 Inch Gummi ist das absolute Maximum.


----------



## lurchi19 (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



RayZero schrieb:


> Nein - man angelt auch nicht mit 15er Gummis gezielt auf Barsch. 10g Kopf und 4 Inch Gummi ist das absolute Maximum.


Allerdings geht es hier um die Hybrid Power. Da sitzen 15 cm Gummis also drin. Hängt aber natürlich auch vom Gewicht der Köpfe ab.


----------



## Allroundar (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ok

Hab zwar nie was von barsch erwähnt wollte eigentlich nur eine leichte zander / hechtrute als Ersatzrute 
Sollte jemand einen Vorschlag haben nehme ich diese gern entgegen 
Favorit ist bis jetzt die abu villain 902 mh


----------



## lurchi19 (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Hab zwar nie was von barsch erwähnt wollte eigentlich nur eine leichte zander / hechtrute als Ersatzrute
> Sollte jemand einen Vorschlag haben nehme ich diese gern entgegen
> Favorit ist bis jetzt die abu villain 902 mh



RayZero bezog sich glaube ich auf die Stallion Hybrid Light. Das ist eher eine Barsch Rute.
Also ich habe mit der Hybrid Power letztens ohne Probleme 18g Köpfe mit den 12,5 cm Lieblingsködern gefischt. 
Wüsste nicht, warum 15 cm Gummis nicht gehen sollten. Aber wie gesagt: hängt natürlich auch von deinen Köpfen ab.


----------



## RayZero (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ich bezog mich auf die Light - richtig. Sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## Allroundar (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ok lurchi19 ich danke dir für deine Bemühungen ist halt immer so eine Sache wenn man eine rute nicht kennt danke mach weiter so


----------



## Aux1907 (3. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das die ruten für den Preis gut sind habe ich schon gelesen deshalb formuliere ich es mal anderes
> Ist die rute für bis zu 15 cm Gummifische geeignet



Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage kann ich leider nichts beitragen.
Zur ersten Aussage wollte ich nur anmerken, dass du grundsätzlich mit der Rutenserie nichts falsch machst!

Ich hab heute, als "Beifang" beim Forellenangeln, einen 60er bis 65er Huchen aus der Wertach in Augsburg gezogen, mit der Stallion light in 1,95m. 
Eine Hammerrute! Total feinfühlig, und trotzdem mit genug Rückgrat für so eine Überraschung.


----------



## Allroundar (4. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

OK danke

Möchte eigentlichen mit der Rute gummis von 12.5 cm fischen mit maximal 14 gr köpfen werfen hauptsächlich faulenzen meint ihr das geht


----------



## randio (4. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



Allroundar schrieb:


> OK danke
> 
> Möchte eigentlichen mit der Rute gummis von 12.5 cm fischen mit maximal 14 gr köpfen werfen hauptsächlich faulenzen meint ihr das geht



Gegenfrage!
Warum sollte das mit einer straffen, schnellen -45g Rute nicht gehen? Faulenzen ist kein Hexenwerk, eher idiotensicher. Und nen ordentlicher Zanderbiss kommt auch am Laternenpfahl durch...


----------



## Allroundar (4. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



randio schrieb:


> Gegenfrage!
> Warum sollte das mit einer straffen, schnellen -45g Rute nicht gehen? Faulenzen ist kein Hexenwerk, eher idiotensicher. Und nen ordentlicher Zanderbiss kommt auch am Laternenpfahl durch...



Weil ich die rute nicht in die Hand nehmen kann könnt ich sie mal Probewedeln wäre alles klar hab die Erfahrung gemacht das schnell und straff  relativ bei manchen rutenbauer sind


----------



## lurchi19 (5. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ich kann, wenn gewünscht, Montag ein Video machen und versuchen dir die Straffheit und Schnelligkeit zu zeigen.


----------



## Allroundar (5. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Ich kann, wenn gewünscht, Montag ein Video machen und versuchen dir die Straffheit und Schnelligkeit zu zeigen.



Das wäre super nett von dir


----------



## RayZero (5. März 2016)

Die Stallion Sword Strike kam gestern an. Sehr schneller, recht straffer Stock mit enormen Backbone. Die 40g scheinen mir vom trocken wedeln + Aktionstest an der Decke zu niedrig angesetzt. Die könnte was für dich sein!


----------



## Allroundar (5. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Stallion Sword Strike kam gestern an. Sehr schneller, recht straffer Stock mit enormen Backbone. Die 40g scheinen mir vom trocken wedeln + Aktionstest an der Decke zu niedrig angesetzt. Die könnte was für dich sein!


Schöne rute schade das es sie nicht in 2,70m gibt finde das alle ruten dieser Serie schick sind


----------



## lurchi19 (5. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Stallion Sword Strike kam gestern an.


Tut mir leid, muss leider einmal etwas offtopic werden.. 

Ui,  die sieht ja richtig gut aus. Die goldenen Elemente machen sich gut! An meiner black heron ist der untere Abschluss nur aus grauem, matten Kunststoff. Sieht etwas billig aus. 

Finde es auch etwas schade, dass an den Hybriden gänzlich auf Kork verzichtet wird.  

Aber das ist ja Kritik auf hohem Niveau  


Allroundar schrieb:


> Das wäre super nett von dir


Aber um noch mal ontopic zu werden: hast du irgendwelche Vorlieben für das Video? Oder einfach nur "trocken wedeln"?


----------



## Allroundar (5. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, muss leider einmal etwas offtopic werden..
> 
> Ui,  die sieht ja richtig gut aus. Die goldenen Elemente machen sich gut! Finde es auch etwas schade, dass an den Hybriden gänzlich auf Kork verzichtet wird.
> 
> Aber um noch mal ontopic zu werden: hast du irgendwelche Vorlieben für das Video? Oder einfach nur "trocken wedeln"?



Zuerstmal vielen dank für deine mühe trocken wedeln langt wäre schön die griff länger zusehen


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ich hoffe man kann alles erkennen: 
https://vimeo.com/157984884

(Passwort ist "Konger") 

Und hier die Länge des Griffes sieht man im Anhang.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_qSvnVYTWiqTjB1M3g0ZTBhbWs/view?usp=docslist_api





Tut mir leid, aber das Video habe ich mit zwei Händen leider nicht besser hinbekommen 

Edit: In Tapatalk steht zwar, dass das Video nicht verfügbar ist, aber wenn man drauf klickt, klappt es.


----------



## Allroundar (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Vielen dank 

Hast was gut bei mir


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Und in wie weit bist du nun mit deiner Entscheidung weiter?


----------



## Allroundar (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ich hol sie mir für das Geld kann man da nix falsch machen


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Denke ich auch  Kannst dich ja dann gerne noch mal melden, ob du die Ansicht dann noch immer teilst.


----------



## RayZero (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Das ist jetzt die Hybrid Power oder?


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



RayZero schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die Hybrid Power oder?


Ja. Siehe Videotitel


----------



## oskar87 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Die Rute sollte bei mir diese Woche ankommen :l

Ich hoffe ich kann sie am we dann auch fischen....

Allein die Komponenten sind in diesem Preissegment schon eher selten....


----------



## Allroundar (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Die Rute sollte bei mir diese Woche ankommen :l
> 
> Ich hoffe ich kann sie am we dann auch fischen....
> 
> Allein die Komponenten sind in diesem Preissegment schon eher selten....





Hallo kannst ja dann mal berichten was du von der rute hälst


Wo kauft ihr den eigentlichen die ruten ich habe nur einen Anbieter gefunden wo sie verkauft click....


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Genau da. Könntest aber auch aus Polen importieren. clickbaits ist aber ein sehr, sehr guter Kontakt. Sind sehr kundenfreundlich und nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## oskar87 (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Genau da. Könntest aber auch aus Polen importieren. clickbaits ist aber ein sehr, sehr guter Kontakt. Sind sehr kundenfreundlich und nur zu empfehlen.



Kann ich bis jez bestätigen


----------



## Allroundar (7. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Rute ist momentan nicht verfügbar bei clickbaits


----------



## oskar87 (8. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Rute ist momentan nicht verfügbar bei clickbaits


 
Dann hab ich wohl die letzte ergattert


----------



## lurchi19 (10. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Ist bei clickbaits wieder (in geringer Stückzahl) zu haben!


----------



## oskar87 (14. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

So.......

Rute ist letzte Woche angekommen, am Samstag war ich am Wasser.

Erster Eindruck: schlicht, schick und echt leicht…..

Die Rute ist vom Design her sehr schlicht gehalten was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt.

Bei der Verarbeitung hab ich nichts auszusetzen….alles so wie man es sich vorstellt.

Gefischt hab ich die Rute von 10g mit 7cm Gummi bis zu 28g mit 15cm Gummis (LK, Stint, Kauli).

Weniger als 10g und 7cm macht keinen Sinn, da die Rute dafür einfach nicht gemacht ist, hier würde ich zu einem leichteren Model tendieren.

Mehr als 28g und 15cm geht vom werfen her bestimmt nur die Führung wird dann vermutlich nicht mehr so sauber möglich sein.

Was mich sehr positiv überrascht hat (Aufgrund des Preises, nicht der verarbeiteten Materialien) ist die sehr gute Rückmeldung.

Selbst bei weicherem Untergrund hat man mit einem Finger auf dem Blank jedes mal das „Dunk“ gespürt wenn der Köder am Grund war.

Hatte glücklicherweise zum direkten Vergleich auch die Rocke (danke Marc) und man muss sagen das der Unterschied zwar vorhanden, aber nicht annähernd so groß wie es der Preis vllt. vermuten lässt.

Leider habe ich geschneidert und kann somit zu möglichen Drilleigenschaften noch nichts sagen, aber bei nem Hänger (davon gabs natürlich reichlich) hat man gemerkt was für ein Rückgrat die Rute hat und dennoch sehr sensibel in der Spitze ist.

Fazit:

Negativ: -
Positiv: Preis, Rückmeldung, Einsatzspektrum

Wer eine Rute zum Gufieren sucht, dem kann ich die Stallion Power nur empfehlen. Preisleistung einfach TOP.


----------



## RayZero (14. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



oskar87 schrieb:


> So.......
> 
> Rute ist letzte Woche angekommen, am Samstag war ich am Wasser.
> 
> ...



Unterschreibe ich so - siehe auch "Tackle aus aller Welt"-Thread #6


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Frage an die Jungs, die die Stallion Hybrid Power in 2,70 m besitzen.  Wie ist denn die Balance? Habt ihr 2500er oder 4000er Rollen dranhängen?

Überlege mir diese anstatt der Rapid zu holen, da ich nicht so oft schwerer Spinnfischen gehe und ich von der Stallion Serie absolut überzeugt bin. Da reicht dann auch was günstigeres. Und wenn ich das hier so lese, sollte die Hybrid Power etwas underrated sein und somit im WG Bereich der Rapid liegen, die ja etwas overrated ist.


----------



## oskar87 (20. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Fisch sie aktuell mit ner 3012a daiwa ninja....ne 2500 daiwa geht aber auch.....


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Danke schon mal für die Info!

Und Marc, was hast du maximal an deine Sword Strike drangehängt?


----------



## RayZero (20. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

24g + Lieblibgsköder. Geht noch etwas mehr. Die Hybrid Power gefällt mir als reinrassige Gummi- bzw. Jigrute aber um einiges besser als die Sword. Die Sword geht eher Richtung Allroundrute.


----------



## DeralteSack (20. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Nachdem soviele Konger-Ruten auf dem deutschen Markt unterwegs sind, würde mich mal interessieren, ob es denn auch Erfahrungen zu der Stallion Prime Rocker, Black Heron und evtl. der Ultris Serie gibt und welche Köder damit gut gehen.


----------



## Hänger06 (21. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZsBW5lXgQQ

ein Vid zur Rute...die kommt auch nächsten Monat zu mir....

Gruß


----------



## lurchi19 (21. März 2016)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Black Heron



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4460341


----------



## schwammkopf (17. April 2017)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Gibts die hybrid power auch irgendwo zu begrabbeln, ausser bei clickbaits hab ich sie in DE nicht finden können, hab schon überlegt mal nach Polen zu fahren. Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## RonTom (18. April 2017)

*AW: KONGER STALLION HYBRID POWER und Nomura hiro*

Moritz in Nauen hat evtl. noch welche im Laden. 10 Stück haben sie vor ca. 2 Wochen bekommen. Einfach mal nachfragen.


----------

